# Went by my old dorm/job 31 years later



## Happybill68 (Feb 4, 2020)

Job today had me go to Dover afb. That’s where my life on my own started 31 years ago. 

It was weird to walk into my old dorm (now offices) and look out my old window. 

Spent an amazing 4 years there 1988-1992. Where I discovered cycling among other things. 

Hard to believe 31 years has flown by. Hopefully I get another 31


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

Always crazy to go back to places like that


----------



## Spectre (Jan 23, 2004)

It's fun to go back to old places. Helps me realize how many experiences I've been lucky to have.


----------



## SoDakSooner (Nov 23, 2005)

My old college dorm was converted to offices too. My kid goes there now as well as my previous one. Get to see it a lot. Have not had the chance to go by and see the old Bachelor officer quarters in Quantico though. I think they might have been torn down. Two of the ships I was on are now at the bottom of the ocean as artificial reefs...hard to visit them.


----------



## Squeeze (Apr 14, 2015)

I lived in a medium-sized city back east from age 12 to age 37. You'd think I'd know my way around, right? Well, I went back last year after being gone for fifteen years. My son was with me and I thought it would be fun to show him the house I lived in with my parents as a teenager and then the house his parents owned before he was born. 

The house are less than ten miles apart, yet things have changed so much in fifteen years (taller trees, new roads, more intersections, new shopping centers, etc.) that I got lost! I actually had to turn on location tracking on my smart phone and get directions to find the house I owned and lived in for five years.


----------



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

In the last few years I was working I had to do some research in some old technical journals that were hard to find online. My old undergrad school was about 40 miles away and had a library with what I was looking for - and they are willing to give a library card to alums - so I wandered by for the first time in 30 something years.

The library research went fine, but then for old time sake I went to check out my old dorm... and found it locked down tight with cypherlocks on all the doors. We used to always have random oldtimers and neighborhood folks wander by when I was in school, but that apparently is no longer cool for the precious little snowflake students. We alums (and everyone else) are now personae non gratae. No more wild druggy parties either I'm told. What's the point of college these days?


----------

